# 1980 200SX



## 2012bubba (Dec 14, 2012)

What's a fair price for a good running 1980 200SX fastback 5 spd with a little rust below the door?


Thanks,
Bubba


:givebeer:


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

$16 billion dollars with a fuel tank full of gold pressed latinum.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

jdg said:


> $16 billion dollars with a fuel tank full of gold pressed latinum.


Love the Star Trek reference, though I'm more a Galactic Credits man myself. Worth much more thanks to inflation and Disney .


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you would have to do some (area) market research... I am in the southwest, my truck is rust free and I could probably sell it for more in a rust zone than I could here.. a thought anyway


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's really a matter of what anyone's willing to pay when you get to those older Nissans. I've been seeing some ridiculously high prices, lately, for old Datsuns like the B210s and more popular 510's! I saw a B210 with low miles and in great shape selling for $7000 on Ebay not that long ago. Of course, what they ask and what they'll get are two different things! It's tough to give a fair price on a vehicle one can't see and very limited information. I could see a descent example running in the $1200-1500 range. A really nice example with low miles in the $2000-2500 range.


----------



## 2012bubba (Dec 14, 2012)

*Pix*

Here are some links to pix of the car. My dad wants it to go to a good home. Not too many 200SX hatchbacks running anymore. It's on the St. Louis Craigslist. Thanks.

http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a485/2012bubba/IMG_0001_zps44dd7704.jpg

http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a485/2012bubba/IMG_0007_zps00f55970.jpg

http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a485/2012bubba/IMG_00022_zps853e90d0.jpg

http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a485/2012bubba/IMG_0006_zps2627d3a2.jpg

http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a485/2012bubba/IMG_0005_zpsf3262c83.jpg

http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a485/2012bubba/IMG_0003_zpsd3bbfac8.jpg


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, the hatchbacks of that era do seem to be a bit rarer. I see a lot more of the coupes. She was looking pretty good til I got to the pic of the dashboard!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

missing the strg lock (ignition switch) ?
That car brings back memories....


----------



## 2012bubba (Dec 14, 2012)

*Got $600 for it .*

Got $600 for it. Dad not happy, cuz it was his fave. He thot he'd get at least $1500. Guy that bot it seemed cool. Wants to restore it, not cut it up for parts (wouldn't find many takers anyway). I'm hoping me and Dad see it at the Japanese Classic Car Show in Long Beach some day.

Anyway, most of youz guys (seems there's always a douchebag...) were helpful and were the very research I was looking for. 

I figured somebody here might have a good price point. I'm not Nissan/Datsun savvy and Dad's not net savvy. I emailed the JCCS guys asking what they thot on price. And forget KBB for a car this old, and uncommon. Even eBay was worthless in that regard. 

So, thanks, and have a good life! This is a nice blog ya got. But I'm gonna delete the account, get outta here, and take Dad to a bar!

Bubba

:givebeer:


----------

